# YOUNGSTOWN --NY - What is a BOSS 8' Super Duty 2012 worth?



## peterk800xc (Mar 10, 2005)

I am looking at a pretty nice BOSS 8" Super Duty Straight blade for a backup plow.Its a 2012 and looks in pretty good shape.The guy wants $1800 for it.Plow side only, no controller or mounts.Just figured I would ask before buying it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

peterk800xc said:


> I am looking at a pretty nice BOSS 8" Super Duty Straight blade for a backup plow.Its a 2012 and looks in pretty good shape.The guy wants $1800 for it.Plow side only, no controller or mounts.Just figured I would ask before buying it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

peterk800xc said:


> I am looking at a pretty nice BOSS 8" Super Duty Straight blade for a backup plow.Its a 2012 and looks in pretty good shape.The guy wants $1800 for it.Plow side only, no controller or mounts.Just figured I would ask before buying it. Thanks in advance.


 You got to get the harness to. Did you look for cracks in the frame? Cutting edge wore down? My part of NY used plows are not bringing much this year. Just missed a boss 8'6'' V plow for $2200.00 it was a 13.Probably worth it but try to get him down to $1500.00 you can always go up. Good Luck


----------



## peterk800xc (Mar 10, 2005)

Thank Fred. He is giving me the complete setup including the blade, controller, wiring and mount.The mount is for a late model Ford but seeing mine is a Ram, will be selling the frame mount.I did talk to a fella at BOSS and he said $1800 for a complete plow setup is a very good price considering they are almost 6 grand.I tried to get it lower but he was firm on the price and he just decided to sell it so it wasn't advertised yet.


----------

